# Beautiful Free Knitting Patterns



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting site:

http://www.knitcraft.com/2010/01/ornate-cable-with-leaf-and-gobbles.html


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I get an error for that link.
:-(


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error for that link.
> :-(


Yep me too. :-(


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

And me!!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitchart.com/2010/01/ornate-cable-with-leaf-and-bobbles.html

This is why copy-and-past is ever so much better than pecking it out letter-by-letter! 
*Two* typos! Chart not craft, and bobbles not gobbles! Thanks to Google, not me.

Wonderful pattern, and it's charted to boot!!!

Thank you, Goldengate, for finding it!! 

Hmm ... No new additions to the website since April 2011, so mine it while it's still there. Some links from it are already dead.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error for that link.
> :-(


Oops! sorry! I made a boo-boo! It is bobble not gobble.

http://www.knittingcraft.com/2010/01/ornate-cable-with-leaf-and-bobble-html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I got error for that link.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> I got error for that link.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Goldengate said:


> Dear me! I should just give up and go to bed! Had my glasses on too.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Many thanks goldengate and to JessicaJean :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you. Have managed to get it and now joined....Jay


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou Jessica-Jean. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knitchart.com/2010/01/ornate-cable-with-leaf-and-bobbles.html
> 
> This is why copy-and-past is ever so much better than pecking it out letter-by-letter!
> *Two* typos! Chart not craft, and bobbles not gobbles! Thanks to Google, not me.
> ...


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks to you both, it looks interesting


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Following the 'incorrect' link, I did find a source for Millor yarns.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Goldengate and Jessica-Jean for posting this, it's gorgeous!!!
I wish I could get over my fear of charts, I would love to make this. :-/


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

Would like to know how to download the patterns??!!


----------



## marygecha (Jun 13, 2013)

me too


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Grabbed it! LOL! Thank you so much for finding it.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Grabbed it! LOL! Thank you both so much for finding it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dianne52 said:


> Would like to know how to download the patterns??!!


Copy-and-paste into your choice of word processing programs, usually that means Microsoft Word.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This is why copy-and-past is ever so much better than pecking it out letter-by-letter!


I agree -- BUT I have yet to figure out how to copy-and-paste w/my IPad.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

I did copy and paste, but the charts are not legible!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error for that link.
> :-(


Same here!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Same here!


Scroll down for the correct address.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I finally got the pictures but there isn't a pattern or instructions on how to make them. they are really beautiful too!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dianne52 said:


> I did copy and paste, but the charts are not legible!!


I clicked on each chart to see the enlargement, then copy/pasted it into Word. It's large!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I finally got the pictures but there isn't a pattern or instructions on how to make them. they are really beautiful too!!


Maybe that's because they're charted?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Jessica-Jean, your download showed it so much better!! now I think I could make it!!


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

I found that this came from the "Encyclopedia of Knitting Techniques: A Step-by-step Visual Guide, With An Inspirational Gallery Of Finished Techniques". I just ordered a copy on half.com. With shipping, it came to $10.50. It was a "used like new copy"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inisfada said:


> I found that this came from the "Encyclopedia of Knitting Techniques: A Step-by-step Visual Guide, With An Inspirational Gallery Of Finished Techniques". I just ordered a copy on half.com. With shipping, it came to $10.50. It was a "used like new copy"


Ah! Thank you!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

That link led me to wonder "What is a Tippet?" and clicked on that link. Also curious? http://www.knitchart.com/search/label/Tippets%20knit


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

inisfada said:


> I found that this came from the "Encyclopedia of Knitting Techniques: A Step-by-step Visual Guide, With An Inspirational Gallery Of Finished Techniques". I just ordered a copy on half.com. With shipping, it came to $10.50. It was a "used like new copy"


There are three, two by Leslie Stanford, issued 2000, and "New" in 2011.
Debby Robinson's book came out in 1987 and 1989.

All three are available on half.com and Amazon. Which one did you choose?


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Goldengate said:


> There are three, two by Leslie Stanford, issued 2000, and "New" in 2011.
> Debby Robinson's book came out in 1987 and 1989.
> 
> All three are available on half.com and Amazon. Which one did you choose?


 Encyclopedia of Knitting Techniques : Lesley Stanfield, Melody Griffiths (Hardcover, 2000)

ISBN-10 : 0762408057 ; ISBN-13 : 9780762408054 
Condition: Like NewGift-giving condition, TINY bit of shelfwear visible under bright light only

I purchased : Encyclopedia of Knitting Techniques : Lesley Stanfield, Melody Griffiths (Hardcover, 2000)

I first did a google search using the name of the pattern. I then found the pattern through "google books" and saw it and many others contained in this book.

Look at it here in the google books:

http://books.google.com/books?id=ZLyU9jRbsnwC&pg=PA159&lpg=PA159&dq=Ornate+cable+with+leaf+and+bobbles&source=bl&ots=dwS2JMoraO&sig=IJE2dTBcSZcz8CRW4KJtOZZTIIg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=D1HRUau-LOvi4APyo4HgDw&ved=0CF0Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=Ornate%20cable%20with%20leaf%20and%20bobbles&f=false

You can go to the index and look for the patern mentioned


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

oh wow... this is just stunning, wish I could follow a chart and/or at least read the instructions for this.
http://www.knitchart.com/search/label/Sleeveless


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you, inisfada!


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

It won't open said it was wrong site


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

sallygl said:


> It won't open said it was wrong site


Scroll down for correct address.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Me also.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> Me also.


You can find the corrected address on the first page.


----------

